
Researchers: There are only 4 types of Facebook users - urahara
https://qz.com/1026914/the-four-types-of-facebook-users-relationship-builders-window-shoppers-town-criers-and-selfies/
======
jaclaz
>Notably, only 47 subjects were involved in this study, but the authors argue
that, because they employed Q methodology, an approach to investigating
divergent perspectives on subjective topics using sorting, statistic, and
factor analysis, the small sample size is sufficient to reveal solid patterns.

I presume next step would be R or S technology, that will need only 5 people
(the 5 co-authors themselves) to attribute statistical evidence to anything
related to small groups such as Americans 18 to 32.

